# Scotch, beautiful scotch... (Official Scotch Picture Thread)



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

It was suggested that we should have a picture thread, so here goes! While the labels are beautiful, feel free to include pictures of anything scotch related that comes to your imagination!


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow. That front row is almost a mirror of my collection.

I got the Glenthores (I have the 1985, cant tell what yours is), the Balvenie, Aberlour, Lagavulin. Not a fan of Highland park.

I'll post my pics up asap. If you like Laga, have you tried Laphroaig? Another fav of mine is Oban 14, even though it is a bit overpriced for the 14 year.

How do you feel about the Macallan Cask? Even with water added I've never found myself able to enjoy it much.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Man I LOVE that Aberlour!


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

Give me a few more posts and I'll put some pictures up as well.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> Wow. That front row is almost a mirror of my collection.
> 
> I got the Glenthores (I have the 1985, cant tell what yours is), the Balvenie, Aberlour, Lagavulin. Not a fan of Highland park.


I have the Select Reserve and the 1991. My buddy has the 1989. I've never tried the 1985.



> I'll post my pics up asap. If you like Laga, have you tried Laphroaig? Another fav of mine is Oban 14, even though it is a bit overpriced for the 14 year.


I have the Laphroaig 10yr Cask Stength. I've tried the 15yr, which is also VERY good!



> How do you feel about the Macallan Cask? Even with water added I've never found myself able to enjoy it much.


I absolutely LOVE the Macallan Cask Strength. It tastes like caramel in my mouth when its poured over ice! Drinking it straight is a real MOUTHFUL, but I love it! I can sip on a glass for a long time, so it is a good 'going out' drink.


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Does that book list all the Scotches and if so, what is the name of the book?


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

jwise said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Macallan Cask Strength. It tastes like caramel in my mouth when its poured over ice! Drinking it straight is a real MOUTHFUL, but I love it! I can sip on a glass for a long time, so it is a good 'going out' drink.


Drinking a little snort of it neat right now. :mischief:


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

phinz said:


> Drinking a little snort of it neat right now. :mischief:


I just sipped a small bit of my Macallan 18 supply. I'm now on to Balvenie 21yr Portwood finish.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

*My Islands:*









Orkney, Jura, Mull

*Islays:*










*Speysides:*










*Wood-finished Highlands:*










(Guess which ones are my favorites!)


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

The "supply" of my Macallan 18:










I just finished a dram of Tobermory, and now I'm on to the cream of the crop, Macallan Cask Strength!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice pictures jwise. Not a lot of love out there for Bowmore although it seems to sell well enough - it's one I do like alot.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm a new to Scotch this is the only single malt I've owned or tried.








I think I want to try The Mcallan next. Can any one make a suggestion on an affordable bottle for a newbie.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

P_Roberts said:


> I'm a new to Scotch this is the only single malt I've owned or tried.
> 
> I think I want to try The Mcallan next. Can any one make a suggestion on an affordable bottle for a newbie.


What's your definition of affordable? I consider anything less than $100 affordable, but you may not.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

P_Roberts said:


> I think I want to try The Mcallan next. Can any one make a suggestion on an affordable bottle for a newbie.


My first suggestion would be to buy some 50ml bottles and/or try some different drams at bars or pubs. One problem you may have with suggestions is that there is significant breadth between the brands - more so than with any other style of whisky. You seem to have started off with soft speysiders so I would recommend Glenfiddich as something to try. Macallan is also available at bars so that might be something to try.

As for a brand of single malt that is good value, I find Dalmore and Bowmore to be good values although Bowmore would be quite different from what you've shown an interest it. Dalmore would be closer but with more body.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

P_Roberts said:


> I'm a new to Scotch this is the only single malt I've owned or tried.
> 
> I think I want to try The Mcallan next. Can any one make a suggestion on an affordable bottle for a newbie.


The Macallan 10yr is only $30/750ml, so that's about as affordable as you can get with a Scotch whisky.

The Speyside is a true Speyside Highland whisky. It is similar to Glenfiddich, Balvenie, Glenrothes, and many others. These whiskies have great complexity, and are often times characterized as spice, heather, floral, etc.. They are also described as being 'crisp' and dry. Other than the ultra light lowland whiskies, the Speysides are the 'most gentle' whiskies of Scotland. The malts are very lightly peated, or not peated at all unlike the whiskies from the Islands, and much less so than those from Islay.

The Macallan, Aberlour, and Glenfarclas are sherried whiskies, meaning the whisky was double-matured in sherry casks after first being matured for the advertised age in oak casks. This gives it a deeper body, and hints (or flavors) of sweet sherry. Other whiskies are double-matured in Port casks, Rum casks, or some other "wood finish." (See my pictures above for my collection of "wood finished" whiskies.) These are Highland whiskies, with little peat or smokiness. Without the peat and smoke, the sherry comes through pretty strongly (some more than others).

If you like a more robust whisky, with lots of taste and complexity, give one of the island whiskies a try. The Highland Park is the most balanced of the island whiskies. It's peat and smokiness are rather subdued, and it has little saltiness or brine. I would recommend anyone to try Highland Park 12yr, as I find it very good (and very different than a Speyside or Highland). The Jura from the Isle of Jura is a bit more salty with hints of brine/seaweed (think "seaspray"), and the Tobermory is peppery with lots of salty brine flavors. Drinking this whisky makes me feel like I am sitting on a rocky crag drinking whisky that has been infused with the seaspray.

If you like the island whiskies, give an Islay a try. These not only have the salty seaspray flavors, but are heavily peated. This rounds out the saltiness, and adds a depth to the whisky that hits you in the mouth! These are the big dogs of Scottish whiskies.

So, if any of my descriptions made your mouth water, check out my pictures above to identify which whiskies belong in which group, or do some research on your own. These are not exhaustive lists, but only examples from my collection.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I like 18 year olds.....scotches too. LOL


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

Cypress said:


> I like 18 year olds.....scotches too. LOL


These are the only 18 year olds I spend any time with these days...


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is my meager collection:










That is my second bottle of Dalwhinnie. I love that stuff. The Nadurra is a favorite of a local radio talk show guy. Sounded good, so I picked it up. Glad I did. And the Ardmore was may favorite out of about three I tasted that particular day.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

My first bottle of scotch was Dalwhinnie, and I'm in love with the Nadura.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Cypress said:


> I like 18 year olds.....scotches too. LOL


To Dream :thumb:

I cracked a bottle of JW Blue the other night, under not the best of circumstances, but memorable booze. Chivas 18 is my go to, but overall I love the Islays.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

No Oban anywhere? A bottle of that should be a staple in everyone's whisky rotation.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Does that book list all the Scotches and if so, what is the name of the book?


The book (I recignize it) is Micheal Jackson's Whisky Companion which lists most of the distillery bottlings of Scotch Single Malt Whisky. There are tons of these books out there but not with the pettegree of this authour. I would recommend Jim Murrey's Whisky Bible which is updated every year, and includes ALL whiskies - blends, bourbons, Irish, Cdn even Japanese whiskies. And of course Scotch malt. I think it can be had for $15-$20 US.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

mu mike said:


> No Oban anywhere? A bottle of that should be a staple in everyone's whisky rotation.


Check out the Bar Inventory thread. I have an Oban Distiller's Edition in stock. Regular Oban doesn't last long enough in my bar to be on "rotation." :thumb:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

I love my Oban 14... but anyone else feel its usually a bit pricey?


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> I love my Oban 14... but anyone else feel its usually a bit pricey?


And that is why I haven't tried any yet... I'll have to try it at a bar when I'm out sometime...


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

rajuabju said:


> I love my Oban 14... but anyone else feel its usually a bit pricey?


You pay to play. :mrgreen:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

rajuabju said:


> I love my Oban 14... but anyone else feel its usually a bit pricey?


I've had a few samples of Oban. Nice dram, but not worth the coin IMHO.


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

J. Wise thank you for all the helpful information. Thought I'd give this a try.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

My scotch collection consists mainly of TAPE 
but the way the wife saves money it probably isn't even Scotch.
maybe some butter around the house also.


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

P_Roberts said:


> J. Wise thank you for all the helpful information. Thought I'd give this a try.


I'm almost out of my Macallan 12yr. It's good stuff!


----------



## jwise (Dec 27, 2009)

I was just sitting down to type out a review of Macallan Cask Strength. Being my favorite whisky, I was shocked that the particular website I am a member of didn't have any user reviews of the dram. I felt that had to be rectified.

I really like this stuff...


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

My scotch collection:



Close up of the collection packs and my bottle of 28 year old:



And of course the cliche globe:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::



Some of my bottles are getting low, guess I'll have to get some more. :violin::violin::violin:


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Here it goes down, down into by belly...


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

Great read and better pics....kudos fellas!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I've really enjoyed this thread so far. And it has just started!


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

cheese said:


> My scotch collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful post:bawling:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i bombed a guy in scotland and he sent me this sampler the other day:


----------



## jaypulay (Feb 21, 2010)

shuckins said:


> i bombed a guy in scotland and he sent me this sampler the other day:


I gotta buy myself a bottle of the Nectar D'Or, heard so many good things about it and am anxious to try it.


----------



## Andy (Mar 23, 2008)

:smoke2:nice pics hard to choose nice selection they go good with any smoke


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Currently drinking an Ardbeg 'Airigh Naim Beist'. Excellent dram. Smokey and sweet. If you like the Lagavulin 16 you'll like this one also. No pics, sorry.


----------



## Latakius Vituscan (May 20, 2010)

cruisin66stang said:


> Currently drinking an Ardbeg 'Airigh Naim Beist'. Excellent dram. Smokey and sweet. If you like the Lagavulin 16 you'll like this one also. No pics, sorry.


Lagavulin entered my life last weekend. It's the favorite of Ron, a MAC tech pal of mine from Scotland.

He came over to sample my Laphroaig quarter-cask and brought a bottle of Lagavulin 16.

My lovely and talented wife whipped up a traditional Polish many-course dinner while we smoked and sipped. I knew life could be fine, but we broke through more upper limits that evening!

Thanks to you I now have Ardbeg 'Airigh Naim Beist' on the list!

Next time Ron comes over he's gonna think I've been reincarnated as a Big-balled, hagis-munchin', liquid-smoke-drinkin' Scot!

Sorry, I ain't got no stinkin' pix cause I ain't got no stinkin' 30 posts yet!

-DJ

Pee Ess - Oh yeah, almost forgot. We had to smoke two or three latakia blends that evening as well.


----------



## ama (May 12, 2010)

jaypulay said:


> I gotta buy myself a bottle of the Nectar D'Or, heard so many good things about it and am anxious to try it.


That is really cool, and pretty old. They don't make those anymore.


----------



## ama (May 12, 2010)

See my post above. It was referencing this picture. :mrgreen:



shuckins said:


> i bombed a guy in scotland and he sent me this sampler the other day:


----------

